# Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?



## Günni1401 (4. März 2006)

Moin moin,

Will mir in naher Zukunf ein vernünftiges Echolot zulegen. Soll zum einem auf meinem Belly Boat verwendet werden, als auch auf evtl. gemieteten Booten seinen Dienst machen. Hatte mich mal umgeguckt und mir erschien das Eagle Tri Finder 2 mit dem Sendewinkel von 150° ideal geeignet um in flacheren Gewässern den Fisch zu suchen. Da ich im Sommer nach Californien fliege, bin ich nun am überlegen mir das Echolot dort um einiges günstiger zu kaufen. Würdet ihr mir diesen Schritt empfehlen oder haben Echolote öfters Macken, die einer Garantie "bedürfen".
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Eagle Tri Finder 2 gemacht?
Oder mit den Echoloten von Eagle allgemein? 
Würde mich freuen von euch einige Ratschläge zu bekommen|rolleyes!!

Viele Grüße,

Gunnar


----------



## Heiko112 (4. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Moin
Habe ein Eagle fishmark 320 und bin immer sehr zufrieden damit . Läuft seit knapp 2 Jahren absolut Zuverlässig.

Also ich würde auf jeden Fall warten bis ich nach Florida komme. Das sind ja bei einem ordentlichen Echolot mehrere Hundert Euro drin.


----------



## robi_N (4. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

sind die da drüben echt so viel günstiger? bin mir da gar nicht so sicher. 
ich habe familie da. könnte mir also alles bestellen und die schicken mir das dann aber in den meisten fälen lohnt das gar nicht wirklich!


----------



## Carp Dav (4. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Servus Gunnar

Habe meinen Eagle Sea Finder 480DF seit 2 Jahren.
Habe das Teil 1x in Norge benutzt und ein par mal hier am Baggersee.
Bis jetzt keine Probleme.
Ich weis nicht wie das ist, aber wenn du wert auf die deutsche Menüführung legst, dann würde ich das dort abklären ob die dort gekauften das haben !!!
Möglicher weise haben grundsätzlich alle Geräte, egal wo diese gekauft werden (Europa oder USA) mehrere Sprachen zur auswahl.

Gruß
Carp Dav


----------



## Carp Dav (4. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Hi Gunnar, ich noch ein mal.
Sehe gerade im Stollenwerkkatalog, das der Tri Finder 2 nur eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung hat, aber keine deutsche Menüführung.
Vielleicht gibt es irgend wo Geräte mit neuerer Software ????

Gugst du hier: http://www.raubfisch.com/modules.ph...0010_KATALOG2006/produktuebersicht.shopscript


----------



## Torsk (4. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Moin Günni !

Du kennst sicher Murphys Gesetz, aber 





> Würdet ihr mir diesen Schritt empfehlen oder haben Echolote öfters Macken, die einer Garantie "bedürfen


 ich hab weder selber Probleme mit Lowrance/Eagle Geräten gehabt (hab jetzt mein 3.) , noch hab ich im Bekanntenkreis davon gehört. Bei der möglichen Ersparnis würde sich im Falle eines Falles theoretisch sogar eine Rücksendung rechnen...


----------



## Günni1401 (5. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

@ all,

Freut mich, dass so viele was geschrieben haben! Jetzt, wo ich bisher nur "Gutes" über die eagle Echolote gehört habe, werde ich mir wohl echt dort drüben solch ein Teil holen! Habe gerade noch mal im Web gesucht... der Preisunterschied ist 149$ gegen 249 Euro... und das bei dem Dollar Kurs:g 
Weiß nicht ob ich das tatsächlich für den Preis in nem Laden kaufen kann. Wenn nicht bestell ich mir es einfach
Mit der Menüführung ist es mir eigentlich egal ob Englisch oder Deutsch. War für ein Jahr drüben als Austauschschüler... deswegen flieg ich auch überhaupt wieder in Richtung Westen... Gastfamilie und Freunde wiedersehen. 
Nochmals Danke für eure Hilfe,

Gruß,

Gunnar


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (5. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Wenn du es vor Ort direkt in den Koffer packenkannst und somit noch das Porto sparst,würde ich an deiner Stelle den Schritt wagen.
Aber nicht vergessen : Für Neuwaren mußte Zoll/Einfuhrumsatzsteuer zahlen.(Macht ca. 25% vom Kaufpreis,)
Es schadet also nischt,wenn das Gerät nicht mehr OVP ist und leichte Gebrauchsspuren hat.... oder du zahlst halt.

Uli


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

vergleich doch selber www.basspro.com oder www.cabelas.com :q


----------



## Günni1401 (5. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

hey,

Danke für die Tipps! Hatte vor das Gerät gleich vor Ort auszuprobieren und zu "benutzen"|rolleyes 
Werde wohl eh unter den 175 Euro bleiben, aber sicher ist sicher! Naja, bei den Preisen von Angelsachen - gerade Gummiköder - werde ich mir wohl noch ein paar andere Sachen zulegen!!
Gruß,

Gunnar


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Mach das die Preise sind einfach nur geil :q


----------



## Dorsch Uwe (7. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Hallo,

Habe mir gerade über ebay (Artikelnummer: 7223777143) ein Eagle SeaCharter 480DF Mono GPS Chartplotter/Fishfinder with 50/200kHz Dual Frequency Transom Mount Transducer für 299 Euro plus + $55,00 Versandkosten. Das Ding kostet bei uns 619 Euro plus Versand. Die haben noch 5 Geräte. Wer da noch mitmachen will (Versandkosten sparen und evtl. besserer Preis) kann mich gerne mal *kuzfristig *anufen 02281841667

Gruß Dorsch Uwe


----------



## Locke (7. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Hab mir auch letzten November n Echo aus den Staaten, LasVegas mitgebracht.
N gaanz einfaches, Eagle Cuda 128 als Portable.
Wir waren untergebracht im Excalibur und hatten einen "Guide" zu Las Vegas. Dort waren tausende von diesen Gutscheinen, unter anderem auch einer von Bass Pro Shop mit 20 % off for 1 item....
Hab umgerechnet 69 € bezahlt!

Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!

Gruss locke


----------



## TTiger (11. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Hallo erstmal,

will mir auch ein Echolot aus den USA holen kostet nicht mal die hälfte wie hier bei uns.( Ist doch Wahnsinn was hier draufgeschlagen wird, oder?)
Habe mich für das Raymarine DS 500 x oder 600X entschieden. Soll mit der neuen digitaltechnik ja wirklich alles in Schatten stellen was sonst so auf dem Markt ist.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit einem der Geräte? Wäre für ne Antwort echt dankbar!

Petri:q


----------



## Lonny (12. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Hallo,


Wooooo da sieht man mal wieder was unsere Händler da dran Verdienen :r  !!! Würde mir auch eins Ordern trotz des Versandes spart man ja noch enorm viel |rolleyes . Doch da fält mir gleich mal eine Frage ein und zwar sind die Geräte doch dan alle Englich Sprachig   nicht war |kopfkrat  ?





Daniel


----------



## TTiger (12. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Hi Daniel,

ich geh mal davon aus ,das Du in der Schule auch Englischunterricht gehabt hast, daher sollte das doch wirklich kein Problem sein. Das meißte läßt man eh im Automatikmodus und was Du verstellen willst sollte ean einem ruhigen Abend mit einem Wörterbuch kein Problem sein. Mein Rat: Das sollte Dich vom Kauf nicht abhalten.

TTiger#h


----------



## Danfreak (12. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*



			
				Lonny schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Wooooo da sieht man mal wieder was unsere Händler da dran Verdienen :r  !!!
> ...


----------



## Lonny (12. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Hallo,

@ TTiger da hast du völlig recht 
@ Danfreak na ja wen das mit den Selbständig machen so einfach wäre !!! Aber einen gewinn würde es ein bringen 

Könnt ihr mir einen Händler nennen, mit den Ihr schon Erfahrungen gemacht habt ? Den so ungefährlich ist es doch nicht oder ? Den auf rechnung liefern die bestimmt nicht  !



Daniel


----------



## Danfreak (12. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

@Lonny

 Ganz einfach, Du gehst zum Gewerbeamt und meldest ein Gewerbe an,
 bezahlst 20 Eus und bist selbständig.|supergri 
 `ne Geschäftsidee hast Du ja schon |muahah:


----------



## TTiger (12. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Hallo,

zu Danfreak vbmenu_register("postmenu_1076737", true);  : Das ist ja ein tolles Komentar  zu dem Thema! 

Vielleicht sollte man sich auch mal ein bißchen schlau amchen bevor man eines abgibt. Es ist nicht der Einzelhandel (fast jeder kleine Angelkrauder ist eigentlich ein armes Schwein)  der sich die Taschen vollsteckt (zu dem Du dann ja mit Deiner Gewerbeanmeldung zählen würdest) ,sondern der Zwischen-bzw. Großhandel. Außerdem ist es so, das die Hersteller der Geräte für den Export einfach andere Preise ansetzen.

Zu Daniel:

Es wird sich sicherlich für Dich nicht oder wenig rechnen ein Gerät über den Versand aus den USA zu beziehen. Dieses lohnt sich wenn dann auch nur bei sehr hochwertigen Geräten. Du darfst nicht vergessen das die Versandkosten ganz erheblich sind, und dann kommt noch Zoll und Märchensteuer auf den Kaufpreis. Damit ist Deine Ersparniss fast futsch. und dann ist da auch noch die sache mit der Garantie.
Also wenn Du nicht jemanden hast, der Dir ein neues als "gebrauchtes Gerät " mitbringt ,würde ich den Gedanken vergessen. Dann warte lieber auf ein Messeangebot oder Sonderangebot eines Händlers oder kaufe Dir halt ein hochwertigers Gerät gebraucht.

TTiger#6


----------



## Danfreak (12. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Hi TTiger,

Lonny sprach von unseren Händlern, da er kein Händler ist,ergo EH.
Von Herstellern war in seinem Threat auch nicht die Rede.
Als Einzelhändler ist mir die Problematik sehr wohl vertraut.#h


----------



## TTiger (12. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Hi Dan,

an dann ist ja alles klar , dann gehörst Du ja auch zu den armen S........!|supergri |supergri 
War auch nicht böse gemeint#h 

Aber es ist doch wirklich eine Frechheit! Wie gesagt ich möchte mir das Raymarine DS600 x Farbecholot kaufen. Hat hier einen Herstellerpreis von ca. 1300 Euro. Was glaubst Du wie viele Geräte sie davon in den USA verkaufen würden wenn der Preis dann laut Urechnung bei etwa bei 1700$ liegen würde? Ich doch witzig oder?

TTiger


----------



## Danfreak (12. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Tja das ich `ne arme S.... bin sieht man daran, das ich mir nur das Lowrance 136 DF leisten kann. 
Hab am Jahresanfang auch :v  als sie die Preise so angezogen haben.
Bin dann noch auf einen "Nachzügler" gestossen und hab`s zum alten Preis bekommen.
Bin leider kein Ag-einzelhändler, sonst hätte sich diese Problematik nicht ergeben.
Wünsche Dir das Du Dein DS 600 zu einem vernünftigen Preis bekommst und dann ran an die "Wasserspiegelabsenkung".#h


----------



## TTiger (12. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Hi ,

erzähl doch mal, bist Du mit mit 136 zufrieden. Hatte es eigentlich auf der Messe schon in der Tasche bis ich dann das Raymarine sah.


----------



## Danfreak (12. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Konnte es leider noch nicht testen, Müritz hat noch 35cm Eis und Norwegen liegt erst  Mitte Mai an. Aber die Berichte hier im Board haben mich zum Kauf bewogen.


----------



## robi_N (12. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Bohr ich sag meinen Gasteltern die sollen mir auch eins schicken! Da kostet das Lowrance x96 gerade mal 199$ das ist ja mal sau günsitg! Ausserdem wenn die das als Geschenk hier hin senden, dann brauche ich auch keine Steuern zu bezahlen! Geil!

Gruß Robert


----------



## robi_N (12. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

So habe mal da bescheid gesagt das die mir sowas schicken sollen! Bin ja mal auf die Antwort gespannt!


----------



## Torsk (12. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Moin robi_N !



> Ausserdem wenn die das als Geschenk hier hin senden, dann brauche ich auch keine Steuern zu bezahlen! Geil!


Ich glaub,da irrst du, der Wert der Sendung is zu groß....


----------



## robi_N (13. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*



			
				Torsk schrieb:
			
		

> Moin robi_N !
> 
> 
> Ich glaub,da irrst du, der Wert der Sendung is zu groß....



Mh weiss nicht genau. Bis jetzt musste ich noch nie Zoll bezahlen wenn die mir was geschickt haben. Also ich einen teil meiner Sachen nach Deutschland geschickt habe. Ansonsten können die das Teil ja auch auspacken und es als gebraucht verschicken. Aber für Geschenke muss man doch keine Steuern zahlen. Leute können einem doch schenken was sie wollen. Also ich zweifel das ich da Steuern zahlen muss!

Gruß Robert


----------



## a1er (13. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Hallo zusammen,
wenn es zeitlich passt würde ich mir auch eines aus den Staaten mitnehmen. Das Menü der amerikanischen Geräte müßt sich auch auf deutsch umstellen lassen, weil das ja auch bei der Lowrance-Simulation für den PC der Fall ist. Die Deutschen Händler werben mit dem Vorteil der deutschen Bedienungsanleitung. Habe mir hier in Deutschland von einem namhaften Händler ein Lowrance LMS 480 DF zugelegt. Die Bedienungsanleitung ist eine Hand voll schlecht kopierter Zettel (DIN A 4 quer, in der Mitte geklammert) Die Anleitung ist für eine Anzahl von Geräten (Stand ca. 2003/2004) - mein Modell ist jedoch nicht dabei. Hinzu kommt, daß die 2006er Modelle wegen der Vernetzungsmöglichkeiten andere Anschlüsse haben. Es liegt sogar ein Warnhinweis in Englisch dabei, keine Anschlußfehler zu machen. Die Screenshots und Menüs in der Anleitung sind in englisch, obwohl das Gerät ein deutsches Menü hat. Teilweise sind gravierende Fehler enthalten. Beim Echolot ist diese miserable Unterlage kein großes Problem. Bei den GPS-Anwendung wäre ein vernünftiges Handbuch - das sich auch aufschlagen läßt - dorch recht hilfreich. 
Ich habe beim Händler diesbezüglich angerufen. Es wurde mir gesagt, es gäbe in ganz Deutschland nichts besseres. Wenn ich damit nicht zufrieden sei, könne ich das Gerät ja zurückschicken. 
ICH HABE VERSTANDEN!
a1er


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Also Robi, du liegst definitiv falsch!
Wenn dir jemand ein Geschenk schickt, muß er eine Werterklärung beifügen. Anhand dieser Werterklärung wird dann weiterverfahren. Bis 50 Euro ist das frei, darüber hinaus kostet es Einfuhrabgaben. Der Versandkostenanteil zählt mit zum Warenwert.
Es kommt vor, das man im Postverkehr einfach Glück hat und die Sendung durchgeht. Wenn sie aber über die Zollstelle läuft, wird es dir nicht viel helfen. Du mußt dort oft sogar das Packet öffnen und die Teile identifizieren.
Und: Die sind auch nicht blöd dort - ist schließlich deren Job.
Also: Eventuell hast du Glück - aber wenn man kalkuliert, sollte man doch lieber "worst case" kalkulieren.
Ich habe mir ein X 100 color aus Kanada mitgebracht. Die Menüführung ist auf deutsch umschaltbar.


----------



## robi_N (13. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Mh dann hatte ich wohl bis jetzt glück.

Aber ich denke mal wenn das durch den Zoll geht ist das eh weg. Wie bei manchen meiner Sachen ich ich von dort hier hin geschickt habe. Einfach weg!

Aber muss man für gebrauchte Artikel auch Zoll zahlen?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Hallo robi ich denke NEIN da es auch darauf ein wenig ankommt,wie die Teile die über den Deich kommen verpackt sind & wenn es dann noch in Einzelteilen erfolgt, 
wird es eher klappen wie in einem Org.Neukarton etc...!


----------



## robi_N (13. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo robi ich denke NEIN da es auch darauf ein wenig ankommt,wie die Teile die über den Deich kommen verpackt sind & wenn es dann noch in Einzelteilen erfolgt,
> wird es eher klappen wie in einem Org.Neukarton etc...!



eben das meine ich nämlich auch. wenn man das nicht gerade im original oder in nem basspro karton hier hin schickt und den geber vielleicht noch einzelnt da glaube ich nicht das da der zoll was zu sagen hat.

ich muss doch nciht für ein geschenk zoll zahlen. obwohl in deutschland ist ja alles möglich!


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Also, es ist völlig Mumpe, ob das ein Geschenk ist, gekauft oder geklaut. Der einzige Fakt, der bewertet wird, ist der Wert incl. der Versandkosten. Wieso sollte ein Geschenk denn anders bewertet werden, als etwas selbst gekauftes? Das hat doch mit Deutschland absolut nichts zu tun - ist sicher auch im oberen Kongo so!
Ein nicht originalverpacktes Teil wirkt natürlich nicht so wertvoll, wie ein originalverpacktes. Wenn allerdings ein Zöllner ein Echolot findet und da steht 30 Euro. Glaubst du wirklich, die sind so blöd?


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Also, es ist völlig Mumpe, ob das ein Geschenk ist, gekauft oder geklaut. Der einzige Fakt, der bewertet wird, ist der Wert incl. der Versandkosten. Wieso sollte ein Geschenk denn anders bewertet werden, als etwas selbst gekauftes? Das hat doch mit Deutschland absolut nichts zu tun - ist sicher auch im oberen Kongo so!
> Ein nicht originalverpacktes Teil wirkt natürlich nicht so wertvoll, wie ein originalverpacktes. Wenn allerdings ein Zöllner ein Echolot findet und da steht 30 Euro. Glaubst du wirklich, die sind so blöd?


Gude Dolfin, 

es ist nicht ganz egal ob es ein *Geschenk* ist und eine Wertbescheinigung beim "privaten" Postversand aus den USA kenne ich nicht. Die *Versandkosten* haben mit dem Wert der Ware nix am Hut! Von Deutschland aus, schreibt man doch auch einfach -50$ auf den grünen Aufkleber. Rechnungen stellt dir in den Staaten mancher gerne nach Belieben aus aber im Versandhandel ist das halt eine andere Sache. Habe schon Bootsmotoren etc. importiert und kann nicht klagen #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Tut mir leid, Zanderfänger,
aber genau diese Dinge habe ich mit dem Zollamt hier schon durch. Insbesondere den Teil mit den Versandkosten. Kenne das allerdings nur aus Kanada.

Und: Bei einer Firma, die bereit ist, gefälschte Wertangaben zu machen, würde ich nicht einmal saure Drops kaufen. Die gehen mit mir im Zweifelsfall dan genauso um. Einfach nicht vertrauenswürdig.

Es hilft doch auch nichts, sich in die Tasche zu lügen. Meinetwegen kann sich doch jeder ein Echolot mit 0,- Euro Preisangabe schicken lassen. Bringt nur niemanden weiter - und glückliche Fügungen helfen da auch wenig weiter, da sie nicht kontrollierbar wiederholt werden können.
Ich habe schon Sendungen von Bass Pro über 1200 $ Wert ohne Zoll direkt nach Hause bekommen. Kalkulieren würde ich das aber nicht


----------



## Aalpapst (24. März 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*



> Die *Versandkosten* haben mit dem Wert der Ware nix am Hut! Von Deutschland aus, schreibt man doch auch einfach -50$ auf den grünen Aufkleber. Rechnungen stellt dir in den Staaten mancher gerne nach Belieben aus aber im Versandhandel ist das halt eine andere Sache. Habe schon Bootsmotoren etc. importiert und kann nicht klagen #h


 
Stimmt so nicht ganz. Beim Zollamt in Berlin-Schöneberg musste ich auch "nur" den reinen Warenwert versteuern. In Brandenburg hingegen werden Warenwert + Versandkosten zugrunde gelegt.|gr: 
Geschenke aus Ländern ausserhalb der EU sind bis zu einem Wert von 45,-€ steuerfrei, käuflich erworbene Waren oder bei Ebay ersteigerte Artikel sind bis 22,-€ abgabenfrei. Steuersatz bei Echoloten ist 3,7% + MwSt. 
Massgeblich für die Berechnung entweder
a)  der vom Versender in der Customs Declaration angebene Betrag. Sollte hier allerdings "Gift" ( also Geschenk) angekreuzt sein und ein 1000,-€ Echolot mit einem Warenwert unter der Bemessungsgrenze declariert sein, werden die Zöllner schon mal misstrauisch, haken nach oder bestimmen den Warenwert durch Internetrecherche selbst#t 
oder 
b) eine Rechnung des Versenders, bzw. ein Nachweis über die Zahlung 

Bei Variante b) gibt es in aller Regel kein hartnäckiges Nachfragen seiten des Zolles, man entrichtet also sein bescheidens Salär und alle sind zufrieden|rolleyes


----------



## ostseethaler (14. April 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*



			
				robi_N schrieb:
			
		

> So habe mal da bescheid gesagt das die mir sowas schicken sollen! Bin ja mal auf die Antwort gespannt!


 
Hallo , hab mir gerade ein Echolot aus den USA schicken lassen.Wert mit Versand 210$.
Postsendungen von Drittländern( alles was nicht EU- Staaten sind ) werden vom Postzustelldienst *nicht* an die jeweilige Privatadresse ausgeliefert, sondern direkt zum zuständigen Zollamt. Ob man will oder nicht, das Teil mußt du beim Zoll abholen und dann errechnen die den Steuersatz den du da noch Zahlen darfst. Sind mit Märchensteuer so cirka 20%. Die Versandkosten werden bei Privatpersonen nicht mit zum Warenwert gerechnet. Hab ich die Woche erst durch. Ist aber alles in allem trotzdem noch cirka 100€ günstiger gewesen als in good old Germany.
Gruß vom Ostseethaler


----------



## Peterpaul (20. April 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

  Die Preise drüben sind ja echt nicht schlecht! Denke ich werde mir demnächst auch so´n Ding schicken lassen. Wie lang dauert i.d.R. der Versand?


----------



## gummiente (21. April 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Was sagt denn der Zoll wenn man etwas von einer Reparatur
in den Staaten zurück bekommt? 
Eine Deklaration in die Richtung müsste doch möglich sein.

Bis dann Gummiente


----------



## ostseethaler (24. April 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*



			
				gummiente schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt denn der Zoll wenn man etwas von einer Reparatur
> in den Staaten zurück bekommt?
> Eine Deklaration in die Richtung müsste doch möglich sein.
> 
> Bis dann Gummiente


 
Wenn du was zum Reparieren in den Staaten hattest, dann war es ja vorher hier in Deutschland beim Zoll. Und zwar beim erstmaligen Eintreten nach Deutschland. Da bekommst du ja Zollpapiere. Diese legst du dann vor, wenn die Reparatur zurückkommt und dann braucht man natürlich keinen Zoll mehr bezahlen.
Gruß Ostseethaler


----------



## gummiente (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

So, habs getan.

Gestern ein Eagle Seacharter 480DF in USA bestellt.
Mit Versand und Paypal umgerechnet 340 €.
Bin mal gespannt ob das Teil am Zoll vorbeiläuft.


Bis dann

Gummiente


----------



## gummiente (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

So,

Fischifindi ist da, hat 13 Tage gedauert (auch nur weil der Shop
erst selber ordern musste).

Bin begeistert von dem Teil, allerdings hat der Zoll natürlich kassiert.
Heute nochmal 69 € dem Postmenschen gegeben.

Jetzt nur noch Karte und Portabelumbau und dann gehts los.

Bis dann Gummiente


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Was hat das Teil denn nun im Ganzen gekostet?


----------



## gummiente (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

@Ossipeter

mit allem drum und dran 409 €

Gruß Gummiente


----------



## ALUFISH (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Hello,

kleine Frage an alle die ein U.S Importgerät gekauft haben, insbesondere Lowrance X125 und Lowrance 102 C.
Werden beim Umstellen der Sprache auch alle Masseinheiten geändert d.h Feet in Meter, Fahrenheit in Celsius und so weiter....? Oder hat das mit der Sprachumstellung nichts zu tun? Gibt es dafür einen Extra Punkt im Menü?? Oder geht dies womöglich gar nicht in Abhängigkeit der momentan verwendeten Softwareversion?? Hab da mittlerweile schon drei verschiedene Meinungen zu gehört, deshalb muss ich Euch das jetzt hier mal fragen....
Besten Dank im voraus......


----------



## ostseethaler (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Hallo alufish, Habe mir erst im Frühjahr ein Echolot schicken lassen aus USA. Leider ist das Teil ein reines Amigerät. Ist bei ebay auch als solches gekennzeichnet gewesen. Steht in der Artikelbeschreibung dabei- NIB- habe ich erst rausbekommen, als ich es schon hatte. Heißt NO INTERNATIONAL BOARD. Also nix mit Umstellung in Meter und °Celsius. Steht auch so in der Bedienungsanleitung. Mußt also beim nächsten Gerät darauf achten, daß es ein intern. Version ist. Aber man kauft sich ja nicht ständig neue Geräte.
Hab mich auch bei einer deutschen Spezialfirma erkundigt was man da Machen kann. Ich war auch nicht ganz glücklich mit den fremden Maßangaben. Machen kann man garnichts. Wenn dann müßte eine komplett andere Elektronikplatine rein und die kostet genausoviel wie ein neues Gerät.
So und wenn man es in der Garantie aufmacht und selbst eine Platine (Vorrausgesetzt man bekommt irgendwoher günstig eine) einsetzt... Garantie erloschen. Mehr brauch ich nicht zu sagen.
Mittlerweile hab ich es schon öfter im Einsatz und man kann sich dran gewöhnen. Mußt halt die Feets durch 3 teilen, um Meter zu erhalten. Und an der Stelle wo Fahrenheit steht hab ich jetzt die Voltzahl meiner Bordspannung eingespeichert. Ist sowieso eine Mogelpackung mit der Temp. Wird auch nur direkt am Geber gemessen, also an der Oberfläche. Da wo der Fisch beißt ist eine andere Temp.
Viele Grüße vom Ostseethaler


----------



## Jirko (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

nabend alufisch #h

die einstellungen für die sprache und die maßeinheiten laufen unabhängig voneinander. ergo musst du 2 menüoptionen wählen:

- 2. menüfenster *set language* für die menüsprache
- 2. menüfenster *units of measure* für die maßeinheiten #h


----------



## ALUFISH (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Hello,

@ ostseethaler: danke für die Info. Es geht generell um Lowrance Geräte. Die gibt es auch als U.S Version. NO INTERNATIONAL BOARD höre ich persönlich zum Ersten Mal in bezug auf Lowrance, kann aber durchaus richtig sein..;+ Schlaue Menschen behaupten aber, man könnte die Probleme bezüglich Masseinheiten usw. per Softwareupdate beheben.

@ Jirko

I hope you know what you are talking about and that would resolve my  problem properly#6Du benutzt ein Lowrance U.S Gerät und kannst alles so einstellen wie es Dir beliebt??Welche Softwareversion benutzt Du? Ich bekomme leider von U.S Verkäufern diesbezüglich keine vernünftige Aussage.
Ausser: This is U.S Version. We never tested it.

Mittlerweile gibt es fünf unterschiedliche Aussagen zu meinem Problem...


----------



## Jirko (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

huhu alufisch #h

wenn du auf den beiden menüseiten deines x-125er die möglichkeit hast, in den obigst genannten untermenüs die deutsche menüsprache anzuwählen bzw. die maßeinheiten auf metrisch und °-celsius zu ändern, dann hast du ne internationale softwareversion auf deinem lot... wenn nicht, dann ist es die von ostseethaler erwähnte nationale version, bei welcher ich dir dann leider auch nicht mehr weiterhelfen kann ... schau doch einfach mal in den menüoptionen, ob du diese einstellungsmöglichkeiten findest #h


----------



## ALUFISH (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Servas Jirko #h

ich besitze das Gerät noch nicht, und da wird es ja gerade etwas problematisch, ich muss mir dass Gerät ungesehen schicken lassen.Ich kaufe so etwas generell nicht bei e**y.Meine Kumpel wohnt in U.S.
Zollproblematik ist eingeplant (20%)
Danke für deine Tipps........|wavey:

Soll man kaufen;+;+;+


----------



## Jirko (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

aaaaaaaaahsooo  aber die fehlende menüführung in deutsch und die nichtanzeige von metrischen daten und der temperaturanzeige, würden mich persönlich nicht von einem kauf abschrecken alufisch, wenn da nicht die eventuelle inanspruchnahme von garantie- und gewährleistungsansprüchen wäre #h


----------



## koalabaer_de (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Hallo Freunde,

vor einem Jahr haben wir in USA den "Eagle Seacharter 500C DF Fish Finder / GPS" bei http://store.discountfishinggear.com gekauft. Das Teil ist mit komplettem Zubehoer Plus eine Karte fuer die Gewaesser um Norwegen (Welche man bei dem auch super bekommt) und war ca. 600,- EUR guenstiger als beim Kauf in Deutschland!!!!
(Fahren naechste Woche wieder nach Norwegen zum fischen;-)
Ein Freund in USA hat mir das Teil besorgt und per UPS zu uns gesendet. Der Versand war zwar ca. 70,- EUR, aber dennoch war ein grosser Preisunterschied und das tolle ist, das das Teil auch im Menu auf Deutsch umgeschaltet werden kann!
Nun habe ich da etwas neues gefunden, was den Einkauf fuer uns doch wesentlich erleichtert.
www.gloobuy.de errechnet sofort alle Kosten inkl. Zoll und Steuer und erledigt die Abwicklung, Bezahlung, Versand, Einfuhr und die Ware wird in Deutschland zugestellt.
Hab dann auch gleich nach Eagle gesucht und einen ebay Anbieter bekommen. Der Versand mit gloobuy kostet dafuer gerade mal um die 40,- EUR.
Man kann dort aber auch auf der Startseite z.B. die URL von einer Website eintragen und bekommt einen "geteilten" Bildschirm wo man dann auf der linken Seite alles eintragen kann und sofort den Endpreis bekommt. Das ist echt cool, da es Mengen von Angelzubehoer in den USA gibt.

Gruesse und ich werd mich dann wieder melden wenn wir von unserer Tour zurueck sind.

Gruesse an alle,

koalabaer_de


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Habe mir vor 2 Jahren ein

Garmin etrex und
Eagle Trifinder 2

von einem ebay-Verkaufer aus den USA in ein und dem selben Paket schicken lassen. Der Postbote hat es bei mir abgeliefert, ohne dass ich irgendwas bezahlen musste. Schnon seltsam -  aber mich freuts! Wünsche Euch Glück!

Allerdings muss ich eines bemängeln: Sowohl das GPS als auch das Echolot hatten im Vergleich zu den von Freundin identischen  Geräten irgendwie ein kontrastärmeres Display und waren nicht ganz so gut ablesbar. Keine Ahnung warum. Ich hoffe, das war nur Zufall.


----------



## baazy (4. März 2007)

*AW: Echolot billiger in den USA kaufen?*

Aufgrund eures Informationsaustausches habe ich vor ca. 12 Tagen über www.basspro.com ein Eagle Fishmark 480 bestellt. Es hat ca. eine woche gedauert bis das Gerät hier in Berlin war - unglaublich schnell. Neben dem regulären Kaufpreis habe ich lediglich noch 52,-EUR Zoll, Steuern und Verand bezahlen müssen. War also ein echtes Schnäppchen im Vergleich zum deutschen Handel. Deswegen nochmal vielen Dank für die wertvollen Infos hier im Forum. Würde mich freuen, wenn vieleicht jemand eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung zum Download hat.
Gruß Guido


----------

